# Three photos from one of the weddings I shot this weekend



## Vtec44 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## weepete (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks like a fun couple to shoot! I love the scenery in the first one, and the bride is picture perfect. One for the portfolio, I think!


----------



## jl1975 (Aug 10, 2015)

Great shots.  I'm sure the couple will love them.


----------



## George Griffeth (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice, beautiful bride and the dude's hat adds a lot to the pictures.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 19, 2016)

George Griffeth said:


> Nice, beautiful bride and the dude's hat adds a lot to the pictures.


hat = good


----------



## Ty Sheers (Apr 3, 2016)

Well captured, nice and fresh


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 3, 2016)

very nice. 
i would love to see some of the formal shots


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 3, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> very nice.
> i would love to see some of the formal shots



I didn't shoot any formal shots for this couple and it was by their choice.  The groom didn't want formal photos and the "formal" session was only 15 minutes when we were working out the timeline.  It was reduced to less than 5 minutes during the actual wedding.  He wanted the shots to be lifestyle and candid.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 3, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > very nice.
> ...



awe... formals were always my favorite. 
but, gotta go with what the clients want. 
c'est le vie.


----------

